# crowing....



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know about what age a roo starts crowing? Thanks


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

In my experience its anywhere from 3-10 months. Always depends in the roosters. I guess when he feels like it!


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. I was just wondering about that. Cant quite tell the males from females.lol


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

We have a banty roo that started crowing at 4 weeks! I was amazed! The rest of our roos seemed to started around 5 months though.


----------



## dcfrenkel (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine have always started at 6 months almost to the day. You can usually tell the boys by thicker legs and by their tails. Usually.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. So much.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

preachergirl09 said:


> Thanks. I was just wondering about that. Cant quite tell the males from females.lol


If you want to post pictures of them then we can probably tell you if they are males or females.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have two adult roosters that crow, of my this year roosters none crow since the olders ones already do. Once the adults get butchers the young ones should take over. So it really just all depends on the bird and whether you have older roos as well. Have you posted pics here for us to help you with what sexes you have?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree. I currently have a whole pen full of soup roosters I bought the other day and only one of those crowed at the time(though all being of a sexually mature age), being much older and top roo of that particular flock~but then he met up with MY top roo and there was a big crow off the first day, with my mostly silent old rooster having to have a few words with the cocky interloper.

After a few tussles through the fence, THAT rooster doesn't crow anymore either and Toby went back to his old routine of rarely ever crowing except first thing in the morning. I currently have 6 roosters on my place and it's as quiet as a chapel until the one flock master does his wake up calls in the very early morning, then no more.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I havent been very succesful with getting good pics, the little buggers wont stay still long enough. Lol. But i am gonna try to get some. I have about 25 in the one pen. I do hope i end up with more roos than hens. They are almost 4 mo so they should hopefully crow before long...lol...


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

More *hens* than roos. My bad.lol


----------

